# VRT Surge tank



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey guys ive got the stage 4 pro maf set up and this winter i'll be buying a gt40 so i did some research and if i wanna run above 500 or more horses, I found that i would have to buy a bosch 044 inline pump and run a surge tank. Now my questions is, what is it and how it does work and why is it necessary? thanks for all your help


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Its so it doesn't starve the fuel pump during hard acceleration and hard turns. 

There is a link below that will give you more details

http://www.ratdat.com/?p=168



I was going to make my self one but then I saw this one. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Alum...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


It didn't take long to ship either it took about 6 business days.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

98rzvr6 said:


> Hey guys ive got the stage 4 pro maf set up and this winter i'll be buying a gt40 so i did some research and if i wanna run above 500 or more horses, I found that i would have to buy a bosch 044 inline pump and run a surge tank. Now my questions is, what is it and how it does work and why is it necessary? thanks for all your help


Since Nov 12th, 2005 you have posted 2073 posts, and havent seen this : ?? :sly:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Bosch-044-Submerged-Pump-Surge-Tanks-are-HERE!


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Lol i did but i wanted a better explanation of how it works and why it is needed.


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

Also because the 044 has its own tank you get the max flow out of the 044 without any series effects from the in tank pump or its plumbing, if you believe series pumps give such effects. The intank only keeps the surge tank topped off. This gives you over a liter of submerged capacity not considering replacement rate from the intank, which is way more than we will use in one blast. Also quieter than a simple inline.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

98rzvr6 said:


> Lol i did but i wanted a better explanation of how it works and why it is needed.


Many 044 users like to have a catch tank for it. Reasons are : Runs more quite, gets enough fuel all off the time. Been running my 044 straight from the intank pump since 2007. Most off the times from 15 up to 29 psi. No issues at all.
Got the IE 044 tank now. :thumbup:


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

Are you guys running the stock fuel line from the surge tank to the fuel rail


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

044 for the 500hp
surge tank for security against fuel starvation with mid-low fuel tank levels. It insures pump stays submerged in fuel.

A surge isn't necessary to make your power target like the 044 is. The surge tank is a safety net.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

My car's sump


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

optiks said:


> Are you guys running the stock fuel line from the surge tank to the fuel rail


I ran 5/16" FI hose because it goes directly on the stock fuel pump, and the fuel filter, and the fuel rail nipples and gives a little increase in inside diameter ~22% (the plastic line are not 8mm id). I used -6 to 5/16 hose barbs which made the connections at the surge tank easy. Hardest to find was the banjo to 5/16" barb for the 044 output.

The plastic lines have short brass support tubes inside where the rubber hose gets clamped to.
If you save those support tubes you can cut the plastic lines anywhere and reinsert the support tube and the 5/16" hose goes on well. That's only if you didn't want to drop the tank to plumb fresh 5/16" all the way around.


----------

